# If you do NOT currently own a GTO, will you be considering one???



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

If you do not have one already, will you be considering one in the future??


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

Love to get a new one! or if the deal is right a classic.


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

Are you?


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> Are you?


I looked at 3 today, after dropping my DD off for its first repair (at 99994 miles  )

There may be something new in my future, not sure...


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd wait till 2005. Significant changes in the mix!


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> I'd wait till 2005. Significant changes in the mix!


with that in mind, I will start a new thread just for that very question


----------



## m1das (Jul 6, 2004)

GM confirmed it just today.

"The 2005 GTO features the new 400-horsepower LS2 V-8, available hood scoops and a split dual exhaust system."

Taken directly from media.gm.com official press release "GM's 2005 Lineup Reflects Focus On Delivering Best-In-Class Products"

I'll wait for that. It won't have the immediate aftermarket that the 04s enjoy, but the Corvette enthusiasts will push the aftermarket to step up. Oh, the potential for great things...


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

I would love to have one now or in the future. -Jeo


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 27, 2004)

m1das said:


> GM confirmed it just today.
> 
> "The 2005 GTO features the new 400-horsepower LS2 V-8, available hood scoops and a split dual exhaust system."
> 
> ...


I want one, but will wait on a used one as it needs to be a daily driver. The LS2 will help that effort along as 2004's will be more affordable then...


----------



## WillyIV (Jul 28, 2004)

Might look at one as a DD. Price is right.


----------



## skyking (Jul 29, 2004)

*close, but no cigar*

I want a 4-door, rear-drive, manual transmission car that's fun to drive and has some oomph. Head room and leg room are VERY important. The GTO is close, just not close enough.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

skyking said:


> I want a 4-door, rear-drive, manual transmission car that's fun to drive and has some oomph. Head room and leg room are VERY important. The GTO is close, just not close enough.


 Being a 2 door I guess it could never be the right car for you. I would look at the CTS-V You don't really have a lot of options with those needs. (Which are similar to things I crave in a car as well.)


----------



## DieselPwr (Jul 30, 2004)

I have been looking for a car as a daily driver for some time now. The GTO is probably near the top, if not at the top, of my list right now. I had to opportunity to take a look at a couple (an auto and a 6-speed) on Monday. Both were quite impressive to drive, however I would probably end up with the auto only to keep the wife happy.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

...I could live with one - but would need more power  

Having driven a new (03) Callaway Corvette with the "Power Groups" similar to what is offered for the GTO, I can honestly say I was impressed :cheers


----------

